# Slc Dal's Buddy AM/AOC, AD/AOC



## Bolero (May 22, 2011)

Yep two awards in one day! Very happy, here is a photo of the awarded flower.........81.1 points for the Award of Merit and 80 points for the Award of Distinction for Colour. My first AM so I am of course very excited and now I have 4 awards in total.


----------



## biothanasis (May 22, 2011)

Congrats :clap:


----------



## e-spice (May 22, 2011)

Great job. That's a beauty!


----------



## neo-guy (May 22, 2011)

That is an outstanding splash petal mini-catt!! Congratulations on the awards!
Pete


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations, that's awesome! :clap: I loved this one from your other thread...


----------



## etex (May 22, 2011)

:clap::clap: Congrats on the awards- the blooms are stunning!


----------



## John M (May 22, 2011)

Gorgous! You should have it cloned and sell flasks to commercial growers. Does it have a clonal name?


----------



## Brian Monk (May 22, 2011)

Serious covet. You Australians are leading the way in current and modern Catt breeding. Wish I could get some of these lines back to the States.


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2011)

:clap::clap: NICE GOING!! WAY TO GO!!! CONGRATS!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 22, 2011)

Definitely can't argue with that award. Lovely, and congrats :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (May 22, 2011)

Extremely deserving! Great plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2011)

Congrats! What a bright and cheerful flower!


----------



## carrilloenglish (May 22, 2011)

A lovely flower... truly deserving of its award.


----------



## Bolero (May 23, 2011)

John M said:


> Gorgous! You should have it cloned and sell flasks to commercial growers. Does it have a clonal name?



It does now, it's called:

Slc Dal's Buddy 'Vaso'

Which is my wifes name.

I discussed cloning it with my wife, I could see it selling a lot of mericlones. I will consider that idea and let you know if I end up doing it. I think that idea has merit for sure.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 25, 2011)

That is indeed a beauty. Very deserving of it's awards. The color is eye popping.


----------



## Ernie (May 26, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2011)

Wonderful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Carper (May 31, 2011)

congratulations, great plant and bloom, well deserved!:clap:


----------



## RandyT (Jun 29, 2011)

Outstanding!! And even better in my eyes when you consider the parentage. Aussie Sunset is making some really nice hybrids over here.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Very nice coloration!!! Jean

How did I miss that one :-( !


----------



## John M (Jun 29, 2011)

Bolero said:


> It does now, it's called:
> 
> Slc Dal's Buddy 'Vaso'
> 
> ...



Believe it or not, I just found this reply today! Yes please! Do let me know if you clone that plant. It's very special!


----------



## Bolero (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've been given advice that it's not worth cloning?

Not sure if that advice is right or not so I will wait and see what nurseries tell me.......I would have thought it would be worth cloning anyway.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 8, 2011)

Its nicer than Barefoot Mailman and that was worth cloning... I think if you cloned it and put those clones on sale when the plant was in flower the clones would pay for themselves.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful flowers! Well done and congratulations for the awards.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 8, 2011)

Excellent! Congratulations!:clap::clap::drool::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## Bolero (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok thanks! I will have a look at cloning it.

Just need to find out prices and will let you know if I go ahead with it.


----------

